# 2001 cheyanne 635 electric question



## roadwarrior1 (Aug 8, 2012)

underneath the left bench seat is a fuse box and something else...
is the fuse box 240v ? and can i take a feed from it to power a plug socket that i fancy putting at the front of the seat unit that would be behind the passenger front seat area. 
and.. what is the other box ? i wonder if it is the duel charging unit ?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

roadwarrior1 said:


> underneath the left bench seat is a fuse box and something else...
> is the fuse box 240v ? and can i take a feed from it to power a plug socket that i fancy putting at the front of the seat unit that would be behind the passenger front seat area.
> and.. what is the other box ? i wonder if it is the duel charging unit ?


If you are having asking that question, my suggestion is that you get a qualified person to fit you the 240v socket for you.

Steve


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

On our 2000 Autotrail Cheyenne 635 we also have two units under the passenger side bench seat. One has trips on it which operate on 240v. I have connected an extra socket to this unit also on the front face of that locker (behind the passenger seat) and it is used to power a table lamp, ideal.
On ours the other unit is a Zig unit wwhich charges both the domestic battery(ies) and the engine battery when on EHU. When connected you should be able to see a green light within the unit which shows it is operating. There is an external switch on the side nearest the centreline of the MH that is easy to knock but it switches the unit on and off. If no light can be seen this switch needs to be switched on.

Hope that helps and that you enjoy your 635 as much as we enjoy ours.


----------



## roadwarrior1 (Aug 8, 2012)

just what i wanted to know...
thank you Dave - your a handy man to know !
and thank you - we intend to - we head off for france with it this friday !


----------

